# Sigma Sport ROX 4.0 Erfahrungswerte



## styl0 (13. Oktober 2021)

Moin,

hier gibt es ja mittlerweile diverse Threads zum neuen ROX 4.0. Allerdings handelt es sich meist um Nachfragen zur Funktionalität oder App.

Ich dachte mir ich mache zu Erfahrungswerten separat etwas auf (sollte das nicht gewünscht sein, einfach verschieben!).

Ich habe den ROX 4.0 letzten Freitag erhalten und mittlerweile rund 140km verteilt auf zwei Touren  und eine Testrunde damit zurückgelegt.
Nachdem der letzte (drahtlose) Sigma Radcomputer nicht mehr funktionierte (vermutlich Empfänger im Eimer), hatte ich die Schnauze voll von diesem Funkgedöns und wollte einem GPS Computer mal eine Chance geben. Nach einiger Überlegung ist die Wahl dann auf Sigma gefallen. Zwar war Wahoo verlockend, allerdings eher wegen des Spielfaktors. Rein objektiv betrachtet benötige ich schlicht kein Fahrradnavi mit relativ geringer Akkulaufzeit und hohem Preis.
Für den Preis von 69,99€ wurde es also der ROX 4.0 in der Version ohne Sensoren und leider somit auch ohne richtige Lenkerhalterung, doch dazu später mehr.

Positiv:

Absolut saubere Verarbeitung (keine scharfen Kanten, ordentlicher Druckpunkt der Tasten)
Übersichtliches Display
Automatische Beleuchtung des Displays funktioniert einwandfrei (Einfahrt in Tunnel = Licht an)
GPS Signal ist nach dem Einschalten im Freien wirklich schnell gefunden (ca. 8 Sekunden) und wird auch im dichten Laubwald, unter Brücken etc. gehalten
Bluetooth Kopplung funktioniert sehr schnell
Wasserdicht (zumindest der Regentest wurde schon bestanden )
Über die Ride App lässt sich das Display individuell anpassen (z.B. Geschwindigkeit, zurückgelegte Höhenmeter, Uhrzeit, Kompass), außerdem lassen sich mehrere dieser Displayseiten erstellen, sodass man sich hier mehrere Seiten anlegen kann auf denen man alle benötigten Infos wie gewünscht/ benötigt zusammenstellen kann.
Autostop/ -start funktioniert hervorragend 

Neutral:
+/- Ohne eine Einstellung via App ist der Computer zwar nutzbar, allerdings fehlt halt potentiell gewünschter Funktionsumfang. Fairer Weise muss ich hier sagen, dass ich nicht wüsste wie man es in diesem Fall besser machen sollte. Von daher bleibt nur: App installieren und dauerhaft nutzen oder installieren, einstellen und dann wieder deinstallieren (letztere Option ist mein Weg).
+/- Sigma typisch: Fummelige Bedienung (Warum muss z.B. jedes Training immer zwangsläufig abgespeichert werden, bevor ich überhaupt abschalten kann?)

Negativ:

Das USB-C "Kabel": Das "Kabel" ist ganze 23cm lang, wie und wo soll ich den ROX damit vernünftig anschließen? Kein Kabel beizulegen wäre die deutlich bessere Lösung gewesen.
Die Halterung: In meinen Augen eine absolute Frechheit. Zwar rastet der Tacho vernünftig ein und hält Bombenfest an der Halterung, nur kann man die Halterung selbst nicht einmal annähernd mit den (beigelegten) Kabelbindern FEST befestigen. Das Ergebnis ist eine Halterung die sich bei ständig nach links oder recht dreht/verschiebt, spätestens wenn man den Computer abnimmt oder aufsetzt. Was man sich hierbei gedacht hat, erschließt sich mir absolut nicht. Die alte Lösung mit Klebepad und Gummiringen hielt bombenfest (teils über Jahrzehnte).
Warum werden beim ersten Einschalten Daten wie Gewicht und Alter abgefragt? Warum das passiert, ist mir bewusst, nur gehts Sigma halt absolut nichts an.

Derzeit noch nicht bewerten kann ich die Akkulaufzeit. Laut Sigma beträgt die 25 Stunden. Unterwegs war ich bis jetzt rund 6,5 Stunden, von den drei Balken ist nun einer weg (wobei ich selbst noch nicht geladen hab und die "Spielzeit" vor der ersten Tour on top kommt). Mal sehen wie lange der Akku wirklich hält.
Generell bewerten kann ich nicht die beworbene E-Bike Konnektivität (hört sich für E-Bike Fahrer aber nicht verkehrt an?) und die "Navigation" mittels Richtungspfeilen via Komoot (da nicht genutzt).

Derzeit bin ich mit dem kleinen Kerl ganz zufrieden, wirklich genervt bin ich von der Halterung. Hier werde ich, bis der Overclamp Butler von Sigma verfügbar ist, vermutlich mal selbst schauen das ich die Halterung zumindest zusätzlich mit einem Klebepad am Lenker befestige.


----------



## SIGMA-Support (15. Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen @styl0 ,
vielen lieben Dank für Dein positives Feedback zu unserem ROX 4.0. Gerne gehen wir auf diverse Punkte Deines Feedbacks direkt ein:



styl0 schrieb:


> +/- Ohne eine Einstellung via App ist der Computer zwar nutzbar, allerdings fehlt halt potentiell gewünschter Funktionsumfang. Fairer Weise muss ich hier sagen, dass ich nicht wüsste wie man es in diesem Fall besser machen sollte. Von daher bleibt nur: App installieren und dauerhaft nutzen oder installieren, einstellen und dann wieder deinstallieren (letztere Option ist mein Weg).


Der ROX 4.0 ist als smarter GPS Fahrradcomputer entwickelt worden und bringt im Zusammenspiel mit der RIDE App zahlreiche Vorteile. Einer der wichtigsten Aspekte stellt hierbei die sehr einfache Einstellungsmöglichkeit der Trainingsansichten da. Wie Du bereits erwähnt hattest, ist u.a. ein Vorteil der RIDE App insbesondere bei den Trainingsansichtseinstellungen (über 30 Funktionen) zu sehen. Zudem bietet die RIDE App beim ROX 4.0 die Möglichkeit zusätzliche Sportprofile zu verwalten und mit einem Klick zu wechseln.



styl0 schrieb:


> +/- Sigma typisch: Fummelige Bedienung (Warum muss z.B. jedes Training immer zwangsläufig abgespeichert werden, bevor ich überhaupt abschalten kann?)


Du kannst den ROX 4.0 auch abschalten, ohne zu speichern. Gehe dazu einfach ins das ROX 4.0 Kurz-Menü (untere, mittlere Taste gedrückt halten) und wähle „Ausschalten“ aus.



styl0 schrieb:


> Das USB-C "Kabel": Das "Kabel" ist ganze 23cm lang, wie und wo soll ich den ROX damit vernünftig anschließen? Kein Kabel beizulegen wäre die deutlich bessere Lösung gewesen.


Vielen Dank für Dein Feedback. Wir werden dies gerne an unsere Entwicklungsabteilung weiterleiten.



styl0 schrieb:


> Die Halterung: In meinen Augen eine absolute Frechheit. Zwar rastet der Tacho vernünftig ein und hält Bombenfest an der Halterung, nur kann man die Halterung selbst nicht einmal annähernd mit den (beigelegten) Kabelbindern FEST befestigen. Das Ergebnis ist eine Halterung die sich bei ständig nach links oder recht dreht/verschiebt, spätestens wenn man den Computer abnimmt oder aufsetzt. Was man sich hierbei gedacht hat, erschließt sich mir absolut nicht. Die alte Lösung mit Klebepad und Gummiringen hielt bombenfest (teils über Jahrzehnte).


Vielen Dank auch für dieses Feedback, werden wir ebenfalls an unsere Entwicklungsabteilung weiterleiten. Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du mir per PN Deine Anschrift mitteilen, sodass ich Dir ein Klebepad zukommen lassen kann.



styl0 schrieb:


> Warum werden beim ersten Einschalten Daten wie Gewicht und Alter abgefragt? Warum das passiert, ist mir bewusst, nur gehts Sigma halt absolut nichts an.


Die Abfrage dieser Daten ist bei Nutzung eines Herzfrequenzsensors notwendig, um eine genauere Berechnung des Kalorienverbrauches zu ermöglichen und der Intensitätszonen festzulegen.



styl0 schrieb:


> Derzeit bin ich mit dem kleinen Kerl ganz zufrieden, wirklich genervt bin ich von der Halterung. Hier werde ich, bis der Overclamp Butler von Sigma verfügbar ist, vermutlich mal selbst schauen das ich die Halterung zumindest zusätzlich mit einem Klebepad am Lenker befestige.


Du kannst den Overclamp- Butler bereits direkt bei uns im Webshop erwerben:
https://sigmasport-shop.com/de/rox-20-gps/271-overclamp-butler-gps.html


Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir Dir jederzeit gerne zur Verfügung und freuen uns auf einen konstruktiven Austausch hier im neuen ROX 4.0 Thread.


Ein schönes Wochenende,
Dennis von SIGMA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripcurl85 (23. Mai 2022)

Kann ich mit diesem Fahrradcomputer die Daten von zwei verschiedenen Fahrrädern aufzeichnen? Wenn ja, wie? Danke


----------



## Ripcurl85 (23. Mai 2022)

Kann ich mit diesem Fahrradcomputer die Daten von zwei verschiedenen Fahrrädern aufzeichnen? Wenn ja, wie? Danke


----------



## Cafu (5. Juni 2022)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir das Gerät hauptsächlich wegen der Navi-Funktion gekauft. Ich habe es mit der Ride App verbunden und kann die Navigation auch darüber anstoßen. Leider erhalte ich keinerlei Hinweise auf den Computer. 
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Abbiegehinweise auf das Display bekomme. (Abbiegehinweise sind auf dem Gerät eingestellt. Es ist nur die Ride App verbunden) 

Vielen Dank 
Carsten


----------



## Rolli2609 (5. Juni 2022)

Hi Carsten, 
bist du nach Anleitung vorgegangen? auf yt wird alles gut erklärt:











ansonsten kann es auch an nicht erteilten Rechten der App liegen


----------



## Matze-Stahl (25. Juni 2022)

"Komoot verbunden" "Komoot getrennt" "Komoot verbunden" "Komoot getrennt"... 
So geht es bei mir im 30s-Takt.

Eine Navigation ist so nicht möglich.

 Eigentlich schade, denn der Rest von dem Computer weiß zu überzeugen. Tip: den Overclamp Butler oder sonstige bevorzugte Garmin-Halterung gleich mit bestellen.


----------



## stfnstfn (27. Juni 2022)

Matze-Stahl schrieb:


> "Komoot verbunden" "Komoot getrennt" "Komoot verbunden" "Komoot getrennt"...
> So geht es bei mir im 30s-Takt.
> 
> Eine Navigation ist so nicht möglich.
> ...


Ich hatte in den vergangenen Wochen ähnliches/gleiches Verhalten bei Android-Telefonen. (hier Gerät 1 genannt)
Einen exakten Lösungsweg kann ich nicht anbieten, jedoch: es hat geholfen, den Rox mit anderen Android und Ios-Geräten im Haushalt zu verbinden, und neu zu syncronisieren. Auf wundersame Weise war danach das von dir beschrieben Verhalten bei Gerät 1 verschwunden. Seitdem kann in gewohnter Weise mittels Komoot+Bluetooth-connect-Verbindung navigiert werden.
Auffällig dabei ist nur gewesen, dass sich jetzt ca. 10 verschiedene Sigma-Rox in der Bluetooth-Pairing-Übersicht befinden, obwohl ich nur ein Gerät besitze.
Vielleicht hilft dies!


----------



## Matze-Stahl (27. Juni 2022)

Danke, 
probieren kann man das ja mal. Allerdings ist damit doch ein komisches Verhalten gegen ein anderes getauscht. Das klingt nach einem Bug. Und in diesem Fall sollten die Programmierer von Sigma noch einmal ganz flott nachwürzen. Immerhin sind wir von Sigma einen anderen Standard gewohnt.


----------



## Matze-Stahl (27. Juni 2022)

Habe es probiert, hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## endorphine (11. Juli 2022)

Matze-Stahl schrieb:


> "Komoot verbunden" "Komoot getrennt" "Komoot verbunden" "Komoot getrennt"...
> So geht es bei mir im 30s-Takt.



Mein Rox 4.0 kam heute an...leider habe ich genau den beschriebenen Effekt.
=> Nicht nutzbar

Gibt es vielleicht neue Erkenntnisse?




Matze-Stahl schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, denn der Rest von dem Computer weiß zu überzeugen. Tip: den Overclamp Butler oder sonstige bevorzugte Garmin-Halterung gleich mit bestellen.


Da stimme ich zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greatdisaster (12. Juli 2022)

Läuft die Ride App im Hintergrund und wird diese nicht durch Energieeinstellungen des Handys in den Ruhestand geschickt, wie es gerade manche chinesische Android Versionen gerne machen ?


----------



## SIGMA-Support (12. Juli 2022)

Matze-Stahl schrieb:


> "Komoot verbunden" "Komoot getrennt" "Komoot verbunden" "Komoot getrennt"...
> So geht es bei mir im 30s-Takt.
> 
> Eine Navigation ist so nicht möglich.
> ...



Hallo @Matze-Stahl , 



vielen Dank für dein Feedback.

Bitte prüfe einmal in deinem Smartphone, ob die RIDE APP bei Öffnen der Komoot App von deinem Smartphone geschlossen wird. Sollte das der Fall sein bitte stelle sicher das die RIDE APP immer im Hintergrund auf deinem Smartphone offen bleibt.
Leider schließen viele Android basierte Smartphones durch Energiespareinstellungen die Apps im Hintergrund welches dann zu dem von dir beschrieben Verhalten führt.

Liebe Grüße
Benjamin vom Sigma Sport Team


----------



## Matze-Stahl (12. Juli 2022)

SIGMA-Support" data-source="post: 18204136"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
SIGMA-Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Matze-Stahl ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Sigma, 
es sind beide Apps geöffnet. Daran kann es nicht liegen. Vielleicht ist dann doch das China-Handy Schuld.
So oft fahre ich auch keine vorgeplanten Touren. Dann hätte ich gleich den 11.1 genommen. Der kann immerhin Track-Navigation. Ist eben einfach nur ärgerlich, wenn die Technik nicht mitmacht. 
Dafür ist die zurück zum Start Funktion super. Ich kann auf blauen Dunst neue Wege ausprobieren und komme trotzdem nach Hause.


----------



## endorphine (14. Juli 2022)

Sowohl Sigma als auch Komoot wissen von dem Problem und arbeiten, laut eigener Auskunft, an dem Problem.
Saublöde Situation für Sigma..eventuell liegt das Problem nicht bei Ihnen..aber in den Köpfen bleibt nur, der Tacho bzw. eine Funktion funktioniert nicht wie versprochen. Und ja, ich hab meinen zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Greatdisaster (14. Juli 2022)

Ich kann nur sagen das die Navigation bei mir eigentlich zu 100% mit meinem Oneplus 8 Pro funktioniert.
Bei Android ist das Problem das x Hersteller am Android Betriebssystem rumbasteln und damit gerade 
bei GPS und sonstigen Apps die im Hintergrund aktiv sein müssen massive Probleme verursachen.
Huawei und Xiaomi sind da als Beispiel negativ bekannt geworden aber meistens lässt dich das durch individuelle Einstellungen beheben.

Die Schuld liegt dabei nicht bei Sigma oder Komoot sondern ausschließlich bei den Pfuschern der Hersteller.


----------



## endorphine (14. Juli 2022)

Greatdisaster schrieb:


> Die Schuld liegt dabei nicht bei Sigma oder Komoot sondern ausschließlich bei den Pfuschern der Hersteller.



Japp bei einem Google Pixel 4a waren die schlimmsten Pfuscher dran, die keinerlei Ahnung haben...
Aber natürlich sind die diversen Versionsstände und unzählige Varianten ein Problem..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greatdisaster (14. Juli 2022)

Bei Apfel Geräten ist es halt einfacher für einen Hersteller wie Sigma denn die Software ist immer gleich.
Bei Android bastelt *jeder *Hersteller am Betriebssystem rum um noch etwas Laufzeit rauszuholen.

Wenn es grundsätzlich nicht funktionieren würde dann würde ich nichts sagen aber bei mir funktioniert es halt mit einem Oneplus 8Pro mit Android 12. Dabei habe ich sowohl komoot als auch die Sigma Ride App von Energiesparmaßnahmen ausgenommen womit viele schon überfordert sind.


----------



## Sparky960 (18. Juli 2022)

Schaut mal in den alten Threads, mit den älteren Versionen der Sigma Ride-App und Komoot geht es.


----------



## Matze-Stahl (16. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe gerade die neue Firmware auf meinen Rox4 aufgespielt. Mit dem Update können jetzt auch Rox 2&4 Tracknavigation. Damit ist das Problem mit der Komootverbindung sehr elegant umfahren. 
An dieser Stelle einen FETTEN DANK an Sigma.


----------



## Greatdisaster (16. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin  wirklich kein Computer Noob aber was bedeutet das für mich ?
Wenn ich einen Track bei Komoot geplant habe wie bekomm ich den Track den nun auch den Roxc4 ?


----------



## Matze-Stahl (16. Oktober 2022)

Sigma Ride App mit Komoot verbinden. Über die Ride App Track an den Computer senden.


----------



## stfnstfn (17. Oktober 2022)

()


----------



## Matze-Stahl (17. Oktober 2022)

Habe es noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber mir würden die Pfeile schon reichen, sonst hätte ich etwas anderes gekauft.


----------



## Marius22 (30. Oktober 2022)

Sehr cool, dass der Rox 4.0 nun auch Tracknavigation grafisch kann! Vielen Dank, mit so einem Feature als Gratisupdate hätte ich nicht gerechnet! Auch die App hat sich schön weiterentwickelt! Top!

@SIGMA-Support 
Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit mit dem Gerät tägliche Pendelstrecken mitzuschneiden, ohne das ich ein Training starten und abspeichern muss? Quasi so einen Oldscool Tacho-Mode? Einfach nur aktuelle Werte wie aktuelle Geschwindigkeit anzeigen und dabei Gesamtkm und Gesamthöhenmeter mitlaufen lassen? Wäre mega wenn sowas mal noch per Update käme! Oder vllt kenn ich die Funktion nur noch nicht…


----------

